# Seinfeld Moments



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2007)

Serenity Now:

[video=youtube;5513mXmQbw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5513mXmQbw4[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2007)

Soup Nazi:

[video=youtube;VFIVNwiq8ls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFIVNwiq8ls[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2007)

The Magic Loogie:

[video=youtube;WEzBeP6pRoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEzBeP6pRoY[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2007)

George Castanza's Answering Machine: 

[video=youtube;nhhzwjt2AG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhhzwjt2AG0[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2007)

Double Dipped:

[video=youtube;9P7pr5whWR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P7pr5whWR4[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2007)

Kramer Movie Phone:

[video=youtube;uAb3TcSWu7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAb3TcSWu7Q[/video]


----------



## Seb (Dec 20, 2007)

*It's almost here (Dec 23)...*

[video=youtube;I-wm9N0KiAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-wm9N0KiAs[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2007)

The Car Reservation:

[video=youtube;WeHG-8rfqKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeHG-8rfqKM[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2007)

The Anti-Dentite:

[video=youtube;ythrdCsOFJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ythrdCsOFJU[/video]


----------

